# USB/AUX malfunction



## DaronK (Sep 24, 2014)

Currently, As my Cruze LT 2014 sits, no longer does it register AUX or USB input. Or even show they exist. 

Pressing the CD/AUX button will show, "No CD inserted" but not the "Aux Input" or "Iphone" (if connected) options.

Additional info, The USB will charge my phone if it is dead, Once the phone turns on it will not register or charge. Will not register a flash drive either.

Poked around for a few hours and didnt find any similar issues. Thinking it might be a fuse.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds to me like the PDIM has either come disconnected or failed. My suspicion is the latter since the USB port still has power.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

We're sorry to hear of this malfunction, DaronK. We'd like to look further into your concern. If extra help is needed, feel free to send us a private message with your VIN, current mileage, full contact information, and dealership name. We look forward to hearing from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## WhiteLightning (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm having a similar problem. I still have full USB functionality but the AUX jack has failed..


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Sounds like its time for a trip to the dealer.... why does it seem so many are reluctant to do this? That's what the B2B warranty is for.


----------

